# Has max a broken feather?



## shaz128blue (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello everyone
Any thoughts please on this, max has a wing feather which is sort of hanging down.
I have attached a photo to help describe it, but I wondering if it's part of his first big moult or broken. And should I do anything?

He is flying ok, although it sounds slightly different. He keeps trying groom himself I think to try to get it out.

They are starting thier first real moult, lossing head bars, pin feathers, more fluffy feathers about, eating more and I noticed today more squawky.

They are slowing becoming more used to me, both will fly from cage top to my finger if I have some millet for them, although max only does this as he see LuLu doing it. Also like to get closing to me when out by punching on couch. So I really would prefer not to have to handle him if I can avoid it.



Any thoughts are welcome - thank you x


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

From looking at the photo, it really seems the wing feather is loose and in the process of being naturally moulted out. 
I wouldn't at all be surprised if the feather fell off on Max's next flight or even during a playful activity. He could also take care of it by preening the area.


----------



## shaz128blue (Feb 18, 2009)

aluz said:


> From looking at the photo, it really seems the wing feather is loose and in the process of being naturally moulted out.
> I wouldn't at all be surprised if the feather fell off on Max's next flight or even during a playful activity. He could also take care of it by preening the area.


Yes I was hoping that was the cage, he keeps trying to preen it so hopefully it falls off naturally soon, over worried budgie mum with new babies lol

It will be the first big feather they have lost. Xx


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Max will surely be able to deal with it well and very soon you will be presented with your boy's very first fallen flight feather.


----------



## shaz128blue (Feb 18, 2009)

Poor little max he's been trying and trying to preen out the feather and whilst out of the cage this afternoon it has dropped off. And it was broken. I guess the squabbles gots bit rough with LuLu - he seems happy though x


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry the feather was broken, still it's good that the feather was matured and it didn't bleed when breaking. Also he could have bent the loose feather while trying to preen it out.


----------

